# What to do with Big Bucket of Wet Wax



## AdamBeal (Aug 28, 2013)

A friend gave me a 5 gallon bucket full of wax cappings that they didn't want to process. The bucket is very heavy not sure how much wax is in there but when I opened it up the cappings were still a bit wet and there was a strong fermentation type smell so I assume there is honey in there fermenting too. How can I process these cappings to get the wax? Do I need to wash and filter the honey off of them somehow first and if so how would I do that?

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would put it in a large pot with some water and melt it. Pour it into half gallon milk cartons or a rubber maid "dish pan".

http://www.amazon.com/Rubbermaid-29...452616067&sr=8-1&keywords=rubbermaid+dish+pan


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

You will find the capping may be wetter the further down in the bucket. Place them in a strainer to get the honey off if it is not fermented. after the excess honey has dripped off place back in bucket and rinse them with water. Then place them in a large pot, (a turkey fryer works good and can be purchased reasonably. I got one like new at a yard sale for $5.00) with about 4 inches of water bring the water to a boil and turn down to a simmer add the wax as it melts add more till all is melted. Skim off any impurities. Most will be lighter than the water but heavier than the wax. Warm a metal dipper and dip out the clean wax leaving about 2 or 3 inches depth in the pot. allow to cool completely. remove the hardened wax from the pot and scrape of the junk from the bottom. I cut it off with a band saw. you will then have nice yellow bees wax,


----------



## Sky (Jul 7, 2015)

I do it similar to how TenBears suggests - melt it completely with some water in a pot, skim off the floaters, then I just pour it all into smaller plastic containers thru a piece of cheese cloth, then walk away for a day to let it cool. as it cools, everything will separate into layers, and the wax will shrink away from the sides -dump it out - rinse it off - scrape the gunk off the top/bottom surface. 
I save cleanup for the next day... the bottom layer that is scraped off, extras bits of wax, tools, cheesecloth (held down by tools) etc all go in the pot with lots of water - and boil it..... let it cool.... wax on top, wax-free wet tools on the bottom. also....a dedicated pot for wax is better than a good idea... .... 

Sky


----------



## AdamBeal (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Michael, Tenbears, and Sky. I am going to try and process it this weekend with some water in a large pot that I can dedicate to wax stuff.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

If you ever get serious about it, steam render the wax. After its rendered, everything will be separated from each other. What's left in your mesh bag is throw away and the wax and propolis will be in the bottom bucket or whatever container of your choosing with the honey water.

After, take that honey water and get into mead making.


----------

